# Pano



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

At what age is pano normal? In larger dogs does it occur later? Can it occur at any point during growth? Does it affect all limbs at once or just a select few at any given moment? Do you wait it out or administer analgesics? Also, what kind of afflictions of the tail are there? How do they manifest and how are they treated? What's the proper way to examine the dog's tail from base to tip to be sure its okay? Any advice/comments are appreciated.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Disregard everyone. Found the appropriate thread pertaining to my questions except the tail stuff. Thanx anyways.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Cauda equina can result in pain when lifting the tail. This is a disorder of the lumbosacral spine and is seen in larger breed dogs. It is easy to do an internet search.


----------

